# I think the NREMT should hire some better ITs



## JeremyL (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello I am new to this forum. I just took my written for my EMT-B today for the state of CT (since I am under 18). CT uses the NREMT-B Exam, and I am having that post test anxiety syndrome that so many of us have after any big test. I have had a few issues with the NREMT website (as did my state office). The first problem was getting the course completion verification; when my state office was trying to approve me the website was down. I had to call 3 times over a period of 8 hours to finally get approval which took all of 4 seconds when the website was actually working. My problem with this incident is that the NREMT is still a buisne_ss and to not have their website working for the states during a regular work day with no scheduled matinence is wrong to me. 
Well I thought the NREMT was done disillutioning me as every bueracratic agency has done to me (the day I first went to the DMV was the day I lost my sweet childhood innocence). Anyways now that I am bitting my nails for the results I have once again hit a road block. I have a new thread on the website when I log in that was not there before called "My Certification" which gives me a "An error has occurred. Please contact NREMT.". Also I tried the locate the page where you can put in your SS number and other info to get test results, but it is also on the fritz. :glare: All I am asking is this the NREMT's sadistic way of telling me I passed or am I going insane? 
I am sorry to rant, but my brain is about to explode if I do not get some answers thanks for the help in advance I hope to enjoy this forum and participate to the best of my ability.
Oh I almost forgot what does everyone else think of the NREMT website?
This is the broken link www.nremt.org/EMTServices/verify_cand_status.asp


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay.. time to get over yourself. I suggest we can go back to the old method and mailing out the results in 6-8 weeks. It is not like for some reason you.. "cannot wait!"... Is really not knowing within 24 hours is going to change your life? Also NREMT does *NOT* allow those under the age of 18 to be certified, so there maybe a glink in the system. 

Most board examinations take time to grade, and to send results. Its part of professionalism and being sure everything is credible. 

Remember, its holiday time and as well as most business does not have a total work week. So your results and packages will probably be delayed also. Holiday and extended week ends are never a good time to take a test if you want instant results.


----------



## karaya (Dec 22, 2008)

I can understand your concern, but try to relax.  In defense of NREMT, they have been in the process of upgrading their website (which even they acknowledged to me has been long overdue).  Some of my photo work has been contracted by the NREMT for their new site and I just recently have seen the new changes.

You should probably email the NREMT your situation and see what feed back you can obtain.  Again, I know some of the site has recently been upgraded.


----------



## JeremyL (Dec 23, 2008)

I think your right the holidays probably will delay the results it is not a real big deal. Sometimes people get frustrated, and last night I was just blowing off steam. If the NREMT is updating the website it explains everything. Well thanks for the feedback. Congrats on the photo commisions.


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 23, 2008)

Perhaps the NREMT IT staff is composed of the generation that, apparently like you, believes that grammar, punctuation and syntax are irrelevant.


----------



## Levinoss (Dec 23, 2008)

I can understand you are angry, but tech problems are just that, tech problems....


----------



## silver (Dec 23, 2008)

Stuff happens in the world of information technologies. Every website has these problems, specifically errors with their servers, and it is not always something that can be fixed instantly.

Where in CT are you?


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't think its that big of an issue.  Its the holidays so they might be on break already.  Although I saw cars out when I drove past their building earlier today, so maybe not?


----------



## JeremyL (Dec 24, 2008)

Kaisu said:


> Perhaps the NREMT IT staff is composed of the generation that, apparently like you, believes that grammar, punctuation and syntax are irrelevant.


I was just a little bit angry, and I do not think insulting me does anything for anyone. As for my generation I can not speak for the vast majority of them. I will say though; some of them do not respect the English Language. Although in my opinion a few run on senteces and some mispelled words can hurt the clarity of my message. However, it does not diminish who I am as a human being or give a person the right to call my intelligence into question. Along with not giving them the right of making a generalization about a very large portion of society; based on something a 17 year old typed on an internet forum.
Silver I live in the hartford area. Oh  and I finally found out that I passed so Hooray! I apologize for the ranting and raving I was just a tad angry with the NREMT. That does not mean they are a bad organization; it means I was just a little overanxious for an answer.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 24, 2008)

JeremyL said:


> I was just a little bit angry, and I do not think insulting me does anything for anyone. As for my generation I can not speak for the vast majority of them. I will say though; some of them do not respect the English Language. Although in my opinion a few run on senteces and some mispelled words *can hurt ?*the clarity of my message. However, *it **does*not diminish who I am as a human being or give a person the right to call my *intelligence*? into question. Along with not giving them the right of making a generalization about a very large portion of society; based on something a 17 year old typed on an internet forum.
> Silver I live in the *h*artford area. Oh  and I finally found out that I passed so Hooray! I apologize for the ranting and raving I was just a tad angry with the NREMT. That does not mean they are a bad organization; it means I was just a little overanxious for an answer.




Do you mean can't hurt? As well communication skills is the first impression of ones intelligence. Also Hartford is capitalized and your word misspelled is misspelled as well as the word sentences.

May I suggest more patience on a organization that has the responsibility of certifying individuals to save lives.  

R/r 911


----------



## JeremyL (Dec 24, 2008)

I mean't "can hurt"; because sometimes my errors in spelling can hurt the meaning of what I am saying. I shall say this one more time; I was wrong I was a little too eager for my results it was not the NREMT it is my own lack of patience that was the problem. Happy Holidays and look out for the Krumpus.^_^


----------

